# other mushrooms to look for while morels are popping?



## bandana (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello! 

Just wondering if anyone knows any other edible spring mushrooms that pop out around the same time as morels. I've heard that Turkey tail and sometimes chicken of the woods may be found. 

Thanks!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes both of those will be out, and ramps too. I'm really hungry for a bunch of ramps &amp; morels.


----------



## sweet60chevy (Mar 24, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, are you eating the turkey tails, making tea or just selling?


----------



## bandana (Mar 19, 2015)

dry turkey tails pore side up in the sun to soak up vitimin D, then grind and make a tea or tincture. WAY too woody to just eat.


----------



## brandbll (May 19, 2013)

What about the Pheasant Back Mushroom? I was reading a book about edible mushrooms and this came up as a mushroom Morel hunters often just pass right by. I swear i've seen it before, but maybe im mistaken. The book i'm reading has to do with "Illinois and surrounding states" so maybe my memory is wrong. But is it out there commonly and secondly, is it good?


----------



## skamp (May 16, 2013)

Pheasant Backs are really tasty if you find them fresh and I believe they will last pretty long on the tree. If your close to home pick one, cut into fry like sticks and fry up. Then you can go back for more. I haven't had much luck freezing them...someone else may have a suggestion on that.


----------



## iland99 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm in northern MN, so I'm looking for black morels. Early to mid season we always find fiddleheads. Towards the tail end of the season we typically start finding quite a few oyster mushrooms.


----------



## brandbll (May 19, 2013)

Are there any bad lookalikes for Pheasant Back's. Like closely resemble them? From what I read it doesn't seem like there is much that you could confuse with a fresh one....


----------

